
Most Brilliant Products of 2009: Techcrunch Crunchpad Tablet (?) - sant0sk1
http://www.popularmechanics.com/technology/upgrade/4332415.html
======
jballanc
_"but the best part is the proof that today a tech fanboy can take the
director’s chair and quickly prototype a smarter product_

Alternative copy: "but the fact that it hasn't shipped yet is the proof that
the consumer electronics companies behind the most innovative products on the
market today are packed full of hard-working, imaginative, smart people, and
that can't be replaced on a whim"

------
jimboyoungblood
See related story- Most Successful IPO of 2010: Twitter

------
michael_h
Maybe this is Mike Arrington's way of announcing that the tablet will be out
before the end of the year...he's a subtle man, you know.

~~~
maukdaddy
Hopefully this won't go to his head.

------
bioinformatics
Vapourware FTW! I'm surprised they didn't include Apple's tablet. [/sarcasm]

------
arithmetic
Dont' call them products until you've sold one of them. Or even _made_ one of
them.

~~~
ptomato
They've made several, though of course they're not for sale yet. But
nonetheless.

------
jcl
Heh... I like the article introduction:

 _Most breakthrough innovations make their greatest contributions when they
become products people can buy. Here, Popular Mechanics awards the top 10 most
brilliant gadgets, tools and toys that you can buy in 2009._

I guess it would have killed them to include purchase links. :)

------
theklub
Can Techcrunch be a trusted and reputable news source once they start creating
their own products?

~~~
yan
Sure, at last as reputable as they are right now, why not? As long as they
stay as objective as possible on other companies that also produce tablets and
are upfront with their biases, I don't see a problem.

------
anigbrowl
This is why I don't read Popular Mechanics. Maybe they've seen it, it rocks,
it will be out by the time the print issue hits the stands...but it looks an
awful lot like advertorial. And I consider myself a likely cheerleader for the
Crunchpad.

Don't even get me started on the multiple different kinds of fail in the full
list.

------
yan
Duke Nukem: Forever Game of the Year 2009?

------
proee
That's borderline tabloid journalism...

------
edw519
Hey, they forgot my flux capacitor!

